# Cost of Ring of Fire Resistance 5 ?



## 0-hr (Nov 18, 2007)

How much would it cost to make a Ring of Energy Resistance that granted 5 points of fire resistance?

The SRD has the following:


> A minor ring of energy resistance grants 10 points of resistance. A major ring of energy resistance grants 20 points of resistance. A greater ring of energy resistance grants 30 points of resistance.
> 
> Faint (minor or major) or moderate (greater) abjuration; CL 3rd (minor), 7th (major), or 11th (greater); Forge Ring, resist energy; Price 12,000 gp (minor), 28,000 gp (major), 44,000 gp (greater).





So 10 pts = 12k, 20 pts = 28k, and 30 pts = 44k.  Is there a pattern there?


----------



## Elethiomel (Nov 18, 2007)

There is a simple pattern - the price increases by 16k each time. It only repeats twice, though, so hard to tell if that is a mathematical artefact stemming from some other pattern, or if it's the actual pattern, or if it's purely coincidental from people eyeballing prices.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 18, 2007)

The minimal effect of the resist energy spell is 10. I dont think you can make a ring with 5 RE. Not unless you make a new spell.

WarShrike


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 18, 2007)

The actual price is based on the spell and caster levels. Like so:

Spell level x Caster level x 2000gp

Resist 10: Spell level 2, minimum caster level 3. 2x3x2000= 12000gp
Resist 20: Spell level 2, caster level 7. 2x7x2000= 28000gp
Resist 30: Spell level 2, caster level 11. 2x11x2000= 44000gp

You cant set an item with a caster level below the minimum level needed to cast the spell. So to make a resist 5, you would have to create a Level 1 spell, say Minor Resist Energy, that grants 5. Then the cost would be:

Resist 5: Spell level 1, caster level 1. 1x1x2000= 2000gp

WarShrike


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 18, 2007)

Hehe. I had given out a few of those as custom magic items, though never bothered to price them. 

2k sounds like a good deal since mooks with alchemist fire, paid for from the gear of their classed NPC boss, are actually a nasty threat. A bunch of guys lobbing those gets dangerous without any fire resist and might even start ruining the PC's gear.


----------



## Goolpsy (Nov 18, 2007)

i woulds say 2k is too low. 4000 seems better to me. Could be reflected by tweaking the "newly made" spell into giving 5 resist at lvl 2 etc. (some kind of progression etc.)


----------



## Darklone (Nov 18, 2007)

There's this fiery vest in MIC which gives fire resistance 5. Plus fire shield. Have a look at that price.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 19, 2007)

Goolpsy said:
			
		

> i woulds say 2k is too low. 4000 seems better to me. Could be reflected by tweaking the "newly made" spell into giving 5 resist at lvl 2 etc. (some kind of progression etc.)




2k is the cost to _make it_. Buying it would cost 4k.

WarShrike


----------



## Mistwell (Nov 19, 2007)

Clasp of Energy Protection: Fire, page 24 of Magic Item Compendium.  Armor crystal.  Least version provides Resistance 5, max 25 before it becomes inert until the next day.  500 gp (250 to create).  Lesser version is Resistance 10, max 50, costs 1500.  Greater version Resistance 15, max 75, 3000 gp.


----------



## Squire James (Nov 19, 2007)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Clasp of Energy Protection: Fire, page 24 of Magic Item Compendium.  Armor crystal.  Least version provides Resistance 5, max 25 before it becomes inert until the next day.  500 gp (250 to create).  Lesser version is Resistance 10, max 50, costs 1500.  Greater version Resistance 15, max 75, 3000 gp.




Which makes the "DMG price" about... 24,000? [GRIN]

Resistance 5 is almost as good as Resistance 10, so I probably wouldn't charge less than 3,000 for it.


----------



## Mistwell (Nov 19, 2007)

Squire James said:
			
		

> Which makes the "DMG price" about... 24,000? [GRIN]
> 
> Resistance 5 is almost as good as Resistance 10, so I probably wouldn't charge less than 3,000 for it.




I'd just go for that item and ignore trying to calculate a DMG price.

As for Resistance 5 being about as good as Resistance 10...not in my games! It would be a big difference.


----------



## 0-hr (Nov 20, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> The actual price is based on the spell and caster levels. Like so:




Would this change due to the fact that a Duskblade is creating the item (Resist Energy being a 1st level spell, with a minimum caster level of 1 for them)?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 20, 2007)

Ki Ryn said:
			
		

> Would this change due to the fact that a Duskblade is creating the item (Resist Energy being a 1st level spell, with a minimum caster level of 1 for them)?




Probably not.

If a Duskblade creates a Minor Ring of Energy Resistance, the price is 12k, per the DMG.

If the Duskblade creates a ring that grants a constant CL1 Resist Energy spell, the formula guideline suggests 2000gp... but the final step is to compare this to existing items that grant similar effects, and the closest equivalent is the Minor Ring of Energy Resistance, which tells us that the appropriate price for a ring that grants energy resistance 10 is 12k.

-Hyp.


----------

